# Polaris Drive Clutch



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone who rebuilds ATV clutches? I have one as a spare that needs repair, and the one on the machine is going. I would like to have the spare one rebuilt as well as the one on the machine. I would like to switch them when the rebuilt one is done and then send in the one I am using if possible.

The spare could be good, but it needs a new cover plate, as the one that is on it is broken. I would like to have it gone thru to make sure it is ready for this winter season.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Seeing how your in a great snowmobile riding/racing state, I would take it to a good snowmobile shop and get it done. I would also check ebay, they sometime have new and used polaris atv clutches on sale. Is it the primary, or secondary that need rebuilt?


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

It is the primary clutch. I did take my machine in for a quick once over, and they found the primary clutch to be excessively worn. I have a spare off a different motor, and asked if they could rebuild that one. They said that they could not since they are balanced from Polaris. Since he did not have a way to balance it, he could not do it. He was a Polaris dealer. He did mention that he can get me a new one, but the price was too high!

I can find one new cheaper, and install it but I was hoping to get my two rebuilt.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

Where are you from? I can take a look at the clutch and see if it can be rebuilt, but sometimes its cheaper to buy a new blank. 

Whats the year and model of the ATV?

J


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

I am located in Watertown, which is half way between Milwaukee, and Madison. I am going to be in Black River Falls October 11 trying to baby it to make it thru the pre-planed trip. 

I have a 99 Sportsman 500. It is the primary clutch, and shows some wear on the belt surfaces. I also have a spare clutch, looks good, just that the cover is broke. Not sure about the buttons or anything else with it.

Do you have a business doing ATV repair, or just dabble in it? Is it true that they need to be balanced?


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

sammer4u;591208 said:


> I am located in Watertown, which is half way between Milwaukee, and Madison. I am going to be in Black River Falls October 11 trying to baby it to make it thru the pre-planed trip.
> 
> I have a 99 Sportsman 500. It is the primary clutch, and shows some wear on the belt surfaces. I also have a spare clutch, looks good, just that the cover is broke. Not sure about the buttons or anything else with it.
> 
> Do you have a business doing ATV repair, or just dabble in it? Is it true that they need to be balanced?


usually they have marks that line up, so you can put them together, the same way you took it apert. It also, keeps them align/balanced. Not for sure but it sounds like you need one or both sheaves, plus bushings. I would think that it would be cheaper to buy a new one.

Here is the place I get my clutches, 
http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/218875A.html
this is a comet, great clutch

Heres another
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pola...3163806QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p4506.m20.l1116


----------

